# حل مشاكل اللغة العربية فى ويندوز اكس بى ...



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

*حل مشاكل اللغة العربية فى ويندوز اكس بى ...*

اضيف لغة عربية الى جهازي ؟ 

لماذا لا اجد اللغة العربية في لائحة اللغات ؟ 

كيفية تنزيل وقراءة وكتابة اللغة العربية على الجهاز؟

المشكلة الاولى :
*****

عندي مشكلة وهي اني لا اعرف كيف اضيف اللغة العربية الى الويندوز .

حل المشكلة كالتالي :

1. اضغط على Start 

2. بعد ذلك اختر Control Panel 

3. قم باختيار Regional and Language Options 

4. ادخل الى Languages

5. بعد ذلك الى Details 

6. اضغط على Add 

7. قم باختيار اللغة العربية 

8. هناك بعض لوحات المفاتيح في الدول العربية تحتوى على 102 مفتاح اذا كانت لديك واحده فقم باختيار 102 من الجدول , واذا كانت لديك لوحة عادية اضغط على OK

9. سوف تلاحظ انه قد تم اضافة اللغة العربية الى الويندوز 

المشكلة الثانية :
******

لماذا لا اجد اللغة العربية في لائحة اللغات ؟

حل المشكلة :

1. اضغط على Start 

2. بعد ذلك اختر Control Panel 

3. قم باختيار Regional and Language Options 

4. اختر Advanced 

5. ضع علامة على اللغة العربية كما موضح في الصورة واضغط على OK سوف يطلب منك الويندوز ادخال قرص الاكس بي قم بادخاله وبعد ذلك قم باعادة التشغيل وسوف تجد بعد ذلك ان اللغة العربية قد اضيفت الى الويندوز .


المشكلة الثالثة :
************
كيفية تنزيل وقراءة وكتابة اللغة العربية على الجهاز؟

حل المشكلة :

1. اضغط على Start 

2. بعد ذلك اختر Control Panel 

3. قم باختيار Regional and Language Options 

4. ادخل الى Languages

5. ضع علامة أمام install files for complex script and right -to -left languages (including Thai

6. سوف يطلب منك الويندوز ادخال قرص الاكس بي قم بادخاله وبعد ذلك إضغط على Apply

7. بعد ذلك اختر Advanced 

8. ضع علامة على اللغة العربية كما موضح في الصورة واضغط على OK سوف يطلب منك الويندوز ادخال قرص الاكس بي قم بادخاله وبعد ذلك قم باعادة التشغيل وسوف تجد بعد ذلك ان اللغة العربية قد اضيفت الى الويندوز .


+++ صلوا من أجل ضعفى +++


----------



## fouly78 (10 يناير 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------

